

What the Obama Presidency Will Mean For Small Businesses - kevinelliott
http://blogs.wsj.com/independentstreet/2008/11/05/what-the-obama-presidency-will-mean-for-small-businesses/

======
nazgulnarsil
where is the math that shows that raising taxes on the wealthy will actually
result in increased tax revenue?

